# Lady in the Water



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

So, I went to see Pirates the other night, but all showings were sold out (still). So we quickly decided on Lady in the Water... Of course, it being a SHyamalan flick, it wasn't what I expected. Anyone else see this yet? I know it's not really horror... but I'm just curious what everyone else who saw it thought.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I enjoyed it. My GF didn't like the ending; she said she felt it needed "more"... But I knew that's what it was building towards. It didn't have a sharp twist at the end like a lot of his other films, but rather tried to do it earlier in the film. I think it worked well. Artistically done, I thought.

Also, in case you hadn't noticed, he gave himself more of a role this time. He played the writer himself.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah, I pointed that out to the couple that went with us. I like the way he was in a bigger role instead of his normal short cameo. I REALLY liked the way he threw in the film critic. Kinda a fun jab there. In true form, it was a weird movie, but I enjoyed it. Lot of humor thrown in there, I didn't expect that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

His movies sure are interesting. To say the least. Signs being my favorite. This one looked really good, and I was afraid to read this post in fear of spoilers so thanks for not giving too much away...how would you rate it on a one to ten scale?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I'd rate it a 6... it had some good shocks in it, some fairly witty humor, and I just like this kind of movie. The story line could have used some work, but it was entertaining. I'm sure the written version was much better; it usually is. It was just an odd movie. I really didn't know what to expect going in to see it, and I wasn't prepared for it since we were supposed to be seeing Pirates.

I didn't care a lot for SIgns. For some reason, I just couldn't wrap my attention around that movie. I LOVED The VIllage.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I liked The Village too. Didn't see that ending coming, which makes me feel sort of dumb. Didn't he do The Sixth Sense too? Nice to have some variety out there in movies...everything seems so predictable these days...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, he did "The Sixth Sense". That is my favorite of all of his movies. Signs and then "The Village" I didn't really care for "Unbreakable" though.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I agree. I have such high hopes now when I see his films, so I was disappointed with Unbreakable too...


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

So far I've enjoyed them all, to varying degrees. 

I thought Unbreakable was interesting. Very slow and somber film style in that one, but I thnk that was needed, since it shows the state of mind the main character is in. The film is very much about self-discovery.

As an armchair scientist, Signs was perhaps the most frustrating, since it shows utter contempt for objective, rational reality. Why would these aliens, who have the technology to get here in the first place, not use any of it once they're here? If water dissolves them, why come to a planet that has 2/3 of the surface covered with it, and the rest of the planet gets rained on regularly? Kinda hard to let go of these things while watching it.

Lady in the Water starts and finishes as a "bedtime story" with its own invented mythos. Works for me. It had its humorous moments. It was a lighter story.

The Village had a pretty cool concept. Still have to wonder if it ever would work. They'd need lots of farmland, and a diverse enough population to make all of the things they use, etc. It would have been nice to see more of how they managed to be self-sufficient, but I don't think the lack of that damaged the story either.


----------

